# Warning re chicken jerky treats



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Amy I. Attas, V.M.D.
101 West 57th Street, New York, NY 10019
212 581-PETS (phone) 212 246-2095 (fax)
www.citypetsvets.com


POSSIBLE DANGER FROM DOG TREATS
Dear Friends,
Our office has received a Preliminary Animal Health Notification from the FDA which reads as follows:
The FDA Continues To Receive Complaints about Chicken Jerky Products for Dogs and Cautions Consumers
The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) cautions consumers of a potential risk of illness in dogs from the consumption of chicken jerky products also described as chicken tenders, strips or treats. The chicken jerky products are manufactured and/or imported to the U.S. from China. 
The FDA is advising consumers who have fed their dogs chicken jerky products to watch their dogs closely for any or all of the following signs which may occur within hours to days of feeding the product: decreased appetite, decreased activity; vomiting; diarrhea, sometimes with blood; and increased water consumption and/or increased urination. If the dog shows any of these signs, stop feeding the chicken jerky product. Although most dogs appear to recover, some reports to the FDA have involved dogs that have died.
IF YOU HAVE FED THESE TREATS AND YOUR DOG HAS ANY SYMPTOMS CALL OUR OFFICE IMMEDIATELY AT 212 581 7387. Return treats to the place of purchase and ask your distributor not to purchase treats manufactured in China. If you have any questions, contact us at the above numbers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How scary is that! I keep ordering these

http://www.konaschips.com/Index.asp

If you email them, they will send free samples.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 23 2009, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711819


> How scary is that! I keep ordering these
> 
> http://www.konaschips.com/Index.asp
> 
> If you email them, they will send free samples.[/B]



I will not buy any treats for my fluffs that are made in China. I just got my Kona's chips order yesterday and could not be happier. Mia just loves them and was doing new tricks within minutes just to get a tiny piece. Thanks for the link


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

wow, thanks for the heads up. i just checked the labels of the trader joes chicken jerky i just stocked up on. it says product of USA.

:aktion033:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

It is always a worry. I have taken to preparing treats myself from finely sliced apple, carrots and cooked chicken that I 'dehydrate' in the residual oven heat when I have cooked anything. The pups love them :biggrin:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:bysmilie: WOW! I give them to Bella everyday!!!!!!!!!!! Is it just certain brands or any that are made in china??? Scary!! Thanks for letting us know, I really appreciate it!
Elizabeth


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just about all the chicken jerky, chicken strips etc are made in China and if you are feeding them you must make sure they are not from China. When Scooby got so sick he was eating them, this was 3 years ago and it has taken till now to find out that they possibly were part of the cause of his illness. Fortunately he would never eat them after he became so ill so I stopped buying them and threw the rest of what I had in the garbage and now I make my own chicken treats for the boys and they love them. Sadly poor Scooby was also on Rimadyl for an ACL injury and that also contributed to his illness, poor little guy must have copped a double whammy.
The symptoms described above are those of Induced Fanconi Syndrome which is caused by the melamine the Chinese put in the foods they manufacture.
If you stop feeding the toxin immediately and get your dog checked and treated if necessary you have a good chance of saving his or her life. If you continue to feed toxins your dog will eventually go into renal failure and that is irreversable.
Please do not feed anything that comes from China to your pets.
I posted about this a while back when I was informed by Dr Steve Gonto that they had discovered many dogs coming down with Fanconi.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I posted last week about the very first treat recall here in Au (that I've been aware of) regarding Chicken treats ... (made in China)

Here is the post for anyone interested in further information Info re chicken treats - this post contains links to symptoms etc ... which sound VERY similar to those which Dorothy has posted.

I got my dehydrator this week, and have already made a batch of chicken strips for the pups - they LOVE them!! I am now very careful to read labels - and will not purchase anything with the 3 little words ... MADE IN CHINA. :thmbdn: :eusa_hand: :no2:


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of the bag? Or what these treats look like?


----------

